# Anyone Make Their Own Excell Spreadsheets for Estimating?



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone makes their own estimating spreadsheets for all types of estimating? I have made some for figuring total prices and stud estimating and joist estimating, fence estimating, and grade estimating. If anyone has made any that I could use or would like some that I have made Let me know or Email me [email protected]
Trying to get my wife into the estimating so I dont have to work all day and then come home and stay up all night estimating. Please help if you can!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Go to a unit pricing... That will make it easy. I have not made my excel sheets yet... But I will someday  Ex. Unit pricing on a deck would be divided into parts. Like a pier would include: Time to dig, time to mix and pour concrete, and the cost of the concrete, post base, sonotube, post, and hardware for the post including nails. Now if all these cost are added up and put as total price for a post/pier. Then you just look at the plans and enter in how many posts you have on the deck. Continue on with all the other aspects of the project and your ready to go.


----------

